# I Splurged Tonight (Not Cash, But Calories & Fat)



## Newfie (May 2, 2007)

Great dinner tonight (and not very diet friendly):

Vegatable Samosas:










Naan Bread:










Basmati Rice, cooked a Persian traditional way:










Chicken Garam Masala and Chick Peas in Cholle Gravy:










On the side was hot mango chutney for me, and sweet chutney for the Missus


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Basmati rice looks damn Tasty! So does the rest..yummy


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

WOW! Who did the cooking? Man, that looks incredible. My stomach is growling over here!

Very professional display. "Good Job" to the chef.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Wow, I love Indian food. Looks tasty- that reminds me, it's been a while since I've done Indian. I'm seriously jonesin' for some Tandoori chicken and some palak paneer (heavy on the ghee!)...


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I think I would make the trip for that meal....Mmmmmm.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

What are you talkin' about? You have veggies in those Samosas right? So it is healthy!


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

pv1191 said:


> What are you talkin' about? You have veggies in those Samosas right? So it is healthy!


:lol: I like the justification!!!! That food looks great, I think indian is on the cards for my dinner. :lol:


----------



## JLDUDE12345-cl (Feb 13, 2008)

Indian is my fav:redface:


----------

